# WTT Shimano Tiralejo



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

TRC80M 8ft 10-20lb mono 20-50lb braid 1/2-1 1/2 oz medium power fast action. Looking for long rods 12 ft or longer for tournament casting and or weight+ bait


----------

